# I hate boxes



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Honestly it's hard to say what's wrong without video of your riding.

Are you trying to use an edge or turn while on the box? That's usually the common reason people fall on boxes because they aren't treating the box like a frictionless surface.

As long as you keep your body weight balanced and you keep your base flat against the box (no turning at all, even if you aren't lined up correctly you have to just go with it) you shouldn't be falling.

If the box is a little sticky you could try going faster. Sometimes going slower makes sticky boxes more sticky because you have less momentum going forward.

One other thing is to check your edges for burrs. This can cause you to catch on boxes if you have big burrs along the edge of your snowboard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

More speed. Your brain says it wrong, but more speed makes it easier.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

The way i see it is if you don't dig your edges in or fight to stay on the box you wont hurt yourself. Keep a flat bass and just let the box take you where it takes you.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Without understanding what's the real cause of "board sticking on the box", there is a solution that might work, but would require some pre-training. That is to to a tail-press on the box reducing the suface area (and presumably suction) that slows you down and messes you up.


----------



## tarnelope (Jun 22, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> More speed. Your brain says it wrong, but more speed makes it easier.


So true. Something that helped me was to imagine that ~10-15 ft before (and after) the box, I enter a forcefield where I wasn't allowed to turn. I could wiggle and waggle all I want before the forcefield but once I enter the zone, no turning and no slowing down. I noticed that instead of turning, I responded to the uncomfortably faster speed by changing/correcting my body positioning. This silly mind trick has helped me tremendously with my park progression.


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

tarnelope said:


> So true. Something that helped me was to imagine that ~10-15 ft before (and after) the box, I enter a forcefield where I wasn't allowed to turn. I could wiggle and waggle all I want before the forcefield but once I enter the zone, no turning and no slowing down. I noticed that instead of turning, I responded to the uncomfortably faster speed by changing/correcting my body positioning. This silly mind trick has helped me tremendously with my park progression.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Stay flat
Go faster


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> A box is going to have more drag than a rail. This is especially going to be true in warmer weather with wet, slushy corn snow. As people hit the box, it will get a layer of water on the top and the surface tension creates this "sticky" feeling. The only thing I can say here is to try to anticipate the grab in these conditions. A structured base will help but sometimes conditions do make boxes just plaim too much work to ride. I have hit them fast on a warm spring day with a lot of water and it was like stomping velcro, sent me cartwheeling off the end of the thing.


Thats basically what happened to me. It was super sunny out and the top of the box had a thin layer of water. I found going a little quicker and pressing my tail helps slide along it a little better. Thanks for the replies ! ^^


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The first day I started hitting boxen, I had a draggy one that threw me off it onto my shoulder. The proximal cause was because the board was sticky, but the real reason was because I was standing too tall. Since I've been making sure that my knees are bent, I haven't bailed like that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't forget too that since your great at rails going to a box is much different. I assume that you can angle and edge your board to stop sliding off one side or the other of the rail. if you take that to a box this will cause you to slip out. I think aim or lining up the ollie is more important on boxes too. again new park rider but some thoughts.


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2012)

slyder said:


> don't forget too that since your great at rails going to a box is much different. I assume that you can angle and edge your board to stop sliding off one side or the other of the rail. if you take that to a box this will cause you to slip out. I think aim or lining up the ollie is more important on boxes too. again new park rider but some thoughts.


Thats exactly what I did, tried to manoeuvre my board to slide around on the box but it slid out.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I have an equiptment related question.
So last season (and some of this one) I have hit a few boxes, down boxes and rails on my SN Pandora which is a Hybrid. Have tried boardslide, not successfully but can swivel by board without catching an edge to get the feel. All ok. 

This week I have been using my Stepchild PMS and while I love it for jumps I seem to be nailing myself about 3/4 of my efforts on a BASIC box.

Do you think one style of board is more forgiving or is it all in my head. I feel that Its different even when I come into my prep, harder to not be on some sort of edge on my new board.
I initially fell on my ass but since have been going down/coming off on my toeside trying to remain flat. Looking at end of box always.

Any advice appreciated. Just want to know if it is ALL in my head or if it is slightly harder and less room for mistakes on my camber.

If its al in my head, there is a LOT of chatter in there right now.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Soggysnow said:


> I have an equiptment related question.
> So last season (and some of this one) I have hit a few boxes, down boxes and rails on my SN Pandora which is a Hybrid. Have tried boardslide, not successfully but can swivel by board without catching an edge to get the feel. All ok.
> 
> This week I have been using my Stepchild PMS and while I love it for jumps I seem to be nailing myself about 3/4 of my efforts on a BASIC box.
> ...


I have a GNU Park Pickle (like your Never Summer Pandora, rocker in the mid & camber between bindings) and a Ride Machete (like your Stepchild PMS; flat rocker). I would say that there are noticeable differences when I get on boxes with these two boards. However, I don't think that one is harder than the other, it's just different (e.g. I usually won't try to lock a board slide with the pickle being centered between my feet because I'm directly over the rocker profile; also I tend to do more tail/nose presses with my pickle because of the more aggressive rocker). 

Neither of your boards are extreme enough to not be able to perform on boxes, so just throw your worries out of your head and keep working on your fundamentals


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! That was very helpful  
I will add that my stepchild is 3cm longer too. I have decided to go back to my Pandora and go with repitition until it becomes second nature then try again with my PMS


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Speed is the trick, the faster you go the easier boxes are. Also never ever try to correct yourself on the box, if you got on at an angle and your heading for the edge just ride off the edge and try again... if you try to correct this you will hurt yourself. Lining up properly before getting on is key.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Casual said:


> Speed is the trick, the faster you go the easier boxes are. Also never ever try to correct yourself on the box, if you got on at an angle and your heading for the edge just ride off the edge and try again... if you try to correct this you will hurt yourself. Lining up properly before getting on is key.


great advice that i learned the hard way. never "fight" to stay on the box. if you're going off then just stay flat, slide off and try again with a straight approach


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Back on my old board, and back on the boxes...almost like the fear never happened. I guess I can get away with not pressing into my usual board, but cannot get away with not on my new board...


*Edit-* Yesterday I smashed my head falling off a long thinner box. Some memory loss.....So I have an issue with THAT box and any boxes like it such as rainbow...How to get ooooover it.
Thanks for the lining up tip Donutz, will try...when I get the courage.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

what's the best way to line yourself up? I always find that when i'm speed checking on ride-ons that I can never line myself up straight, is there a trick to it?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

paul said:


> what's the best way to line yourself up? I always find that when i'm speed checking on ride-ons that I can never line myself up straight, is there a trick to it?


Don't line up with the beginning of the box, line up with the end of it.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Don't line up with the beginning of the box, line up with the end of it.


That sounds like a good idea, I'll try that tomorrow


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks donutz I'll give it a shot this weekend


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

paul said:


> what's the best way to line yourself up? I always find that when i'm speed checking on ride-ons that I can never line myself up straight, is there a trick to it?


Don't speed check on your approach. Stop above it where you have the desired speed and drop straight at it, no checks. Also as donuts said look to the end, not the start - that really helps.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The worst single thing you can do on a box is hit it too slow, this gives you time to really try and hurt yourself on the feature. 

As everyone has said aim off the end of box, as you do setup carves to get on the thing, imgaine the carve lining up your landing on the other side instead of lining up the front of the feature.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> The worst single thing you can do on a box is hit it too slow, this gives you time to really try and hurt yourself on the feature.
> 
> As everyone has said aim off the end of box, as you do setup carves to get on the thing, imgaine the carve lining up your landing on the other side instead of lining up the front of the feature.


Sometimes it is the simplest things. :dizzy:

I've been working on boxes and learned a few tips from here and a coach at my local hill which have been covered here. I tried to practice the idea that once on the box look to the end to ride it all the way. I always struggled with approaching the box, trying to be lined up straight to ride the length but my eyes were always on the beginning of the box. Once on, I'd shift my view to the end of the feature. Unfortunately, many times I'd be just a few degrees off and would go off the side near the end or before making it that far. It never dawned on me to look at the end BEFORE getting on the feature. This simple suggestion makes so much sense, and is so obvious I'm ticked I haven't thought of this before.

And this is why I love this place.


----------



## makken (Feb 12, 2013)

crystal said:


> I've came to the fact that I hate all boxes. I don't know why but whenever I pull up on a box I either start slowing down because most boxes around my hill are sticky as hell. I usually kick my feet out, smash my shins on the edge and sprain my wrist every time I hit a box. Meanwhile I can ride the hell out of a rail and come off clean. Any tips for riding the box smoother ?


i hate them too. just hit them as fast as you can. it will maintain your speed and the forward momentum will actually make it easier to stay centered. try riding a bike as slowly as possible and see how hard it is to stay up. same kind of principle.

rails rule.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> Sometimes it is the simplest things. :dizzy:
> 
> I've been working on boxes and learned a few tips from here and a coach at my local hill which have been covered here. I tried to practice the idea that once on the box look to the end to ride it all the way. I always struggled with approaching the box, trying to be lined up straight to ride the length but my eyes were always on the beginning of the box. Once on, I'd shift my view to the end of the feature. Unfortunately, many times I'd be just a few degrees off and would go off the side near the end or before making it that far. It never dawned on me to look at the end BEFORE getting on the feature. This simple suggestion makes so much sense, and is so obvious I'm ticked I haven't thought of this before.
> 
> And this is why I love this place.


:thumbsup: Thanks, my basics are pretty solid but I've only really begun to hit the non-jump features. It's easy to explain since I'm learning it right now too. All I do is 5050s for now, maybe a bit of nose/tail press or nollie/ollie - been riding with some guys that are real rail slayers, makes a huge difference.


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sack up and get more speed. Honestly, speed makes snowboarding as a whole much easier. Although it looks scary, it makes hitting jumps, rails, and boxes effortless.
snowboardingedits.com


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*please explain further....*

I know this is an old thread...but you've touched on something here that I think might be a key for me.
I know what you're saying about lining up with the end of the feature as you're comin' in.....but can you kindof go into alittle detail on HOW you personally do this?.....what is your technique for doing this?.....I'm assuming this is how you do it for a box OR a rail?....
so for example, if you're hitting a hop on downrail, how would you do this?
also, some downrails/bars you can't see the end til you pop....what is your approach to this?....
I know applying this concept of lining up with the END of the rail is key..I just need alittle help understanding exactly how you do that and how/when that takes place with the timing of what you're doing as you're approaching the feature during the last 10 - 20 feet if the run in.
So if you're approaching a down rail/bar where you can see the end and you're hopping on frontside to do a 5050 (and you're a regular rider) are you looking just slightly to the right of the end of the rail as you're riding in?.....directly at the end of the rail?.....slightly to the left of the rail? ie- the same side you're jumping on from?......lol.......sorry for the book, but I'm just trying to understand your own personal technique, what you're seeing and feeling and what you try to duplicate everytime you're settin' up and comin' in to the feature.
thanx!


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*I know this is a key*

when you said this something clicked....I know you're supposed to look to the end of the feature.......but training yourself to look to the end while you are running in the last 20-10 feet....ahh.....now that is making my brain go crazy with the possibility of a revolution in my approach and thinking.
Please elaborate as much as you can/want to!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You line up by looking at the end of the box/rail (or where it would roughly be if you're approaching a box/rail where you can't see the end right away). I think you figured it out by the looks of your second post.

Where you look = where you go, so you line up by looking.

Also, just a tip for future posts, if you can use fullstops and paragraphs it'll make it a lot easier to read/answer your questions. It was really, really hard to understand your post because right now it's just a huge block of text without spaces.


----------

